# Show weekend



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Our team did very well yesterday....

Puppies Garbo and Gunner earned their first VP ratings in the Baby Puppy class (their first show).

Roman (Nikon's half brother) earned his first VP rating in his first show, in the 6-9 month class.

Brody earned his second VP rating in his second show, in the 9-12 month class.

Littermates Caisson and Cadence both earned their 4th VP ratings, in the 9-12 month classes.

Nikon earned his first SG rating, in the 12-18 month class, in the same class with his half-brother.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

This is great but where are the pictures


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

LOL 
yes congratulations! but where are the pictures


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I actually only took about 50 pics, just Gunner and Garbo. The club hired someone else and I don't take many pics if I'm not in the ring (not worth it when you can't get the right perspective), plus I was busy holding dogs and pottying dogs (I had all three of my dogs along, and was helping people who had multiple dogs showing in consecutive classes).

Phil took these of Nikon after his class but I don't like them, I overstretched him and it breaks his topline. This is why I'm not a handler! Also, obviously his head got cut off (telephoto lens, Phil was too close)


















I took a few of him before we left (last one indoors was after his bath):


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's the "G" puppies

Garbo


















Gunner


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

G is for gorgeous







Nikon looks great, sucha a handsome boy.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Nikon has the most beautiful pigment!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The Alta-tollhauses rocked the house, eh!! Congrats to all!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks for posting some pictures!

gorgeous puppies and nikon is handsome as ever


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations to all! That Gunner sure is a cutie! And Nikon is his usual unbeatable gorgeous self!

Must be very rewarding, Congrats again!


----------

